# qoute post



## roadrash (13 Feb 2019)

When I click quote post the plus sign changes to a minus symbol but the "insert quote " isn't there when I go to the box to reply to thread , using edge browser if that matters, does anyone else get this.


----------



## roadrash (13 Feb 2019)

just a different browser and it works fine on firefox , is it just a problem with edge


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> just a different browser and it works fine on firefox , is it just a problem with edge


I use Firefox, but I have just tried the quote function in Edge, it works fine.
Could be a temporary glitch.


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2019)

roadrash said:


> When I click quote post the plus sign changes to a minus symbol but the "insert quote " isn't there when I go to the box to reply to thread , using edge browser if that matters, does anyone else get this.


Get the missing "insert quote" from time to time, using chrome.


----------

